# Changing glass door insert to metal in a wood stove



## nursecorn (Dec 12, 2006)

I have a wood buring stove (don't know the make). It is for a manufactured home with the vent in the bottom. The glass got broken in the door, and we replaced with tempered glass from the local glass company. It cracked within 3 days. We were told by a reliable person to replace the glass with a piece of metal, which we did, and now it is smoking badly. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Dec 12, 2006)

not that it should have ANY thing to do with smoking, you should have replaced that with ceramic glass, not tempered. It shouldnt care if its metal or not.....  i would guess the problem lies elsewear.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 12, 2006)

well for starters "tempered glass" is likely not going to withstand the heat, most (if not all) manufacturers use "ceramic " glass, usually rated at 1400 degrees F , when the metal plate was installed was it gasketed? if so is the gasket sealing (to test simply take a lit match flame around the joint where the gasket is with the door closed and draft controls shut if applicable, a leak will likely show as the flame should move towards the leak if it is signifigant enough) interestingly however if the flue is pulling properly the unit should not smoke as the leaking air would be pulled into the stove, rather than drifting out of it.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 12, 2006)

Are you talking about smoking out of the chimney, or out of the stove into the house?


----------



## Corey (Dec 12, 2006)

Good points already mentioned.  The 'glass' you are looking for will be called 'pyroceram' or 'neoceram' several places on the internet can cut to size, or a local dealer should also be able to get what you need.

Corey


----------



## Hogwildz (Dec 12, 2006)

Why replace it with steel? You will lose all heat that would radiant through the glass. When I bought this house, it came had an insert with steel doors installed to replace the broken glass doors. You get jack squat for heat through the doors. Trust me on this one. Get the glass replaced with the correct ceramic glass and load it more carefully.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Dec 12, 2006)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Why replace it with steel? You will lose all heat that would radiant through the glass. When I bought this house, it came had an insert with steel doors installed to replace the broken glass doors. You get jack squat for heat through the doors. Trust me on this one. Get the glass replaced with the correct ceramic glass and load it more carefully.



this is true, ceramic glass transfers infrared heat very well.  Steel and tempered glad do not.


----------



## jjbaer (Dec 12, 2006)

I replaced two, 7 x 9 inch glass panels on my older Buck stove insert with neoceram glass.  I bought it at a local glass shop and paid about $60 for the two.  I'ts rated to 1400 F and I've seen a demo on the internet where they put a welders torch on one side and pour ice water on the other side of the glass and it doesn't break!


----------



## Corie (Dec 12, 2006)

Pyroceram was originally developed as the nosecone shielding for radar guided missles.  Its some pretty awesome stuff.


----------

